# Tell me what Caulking you Prefer......!!



## FL.BM.DEALER (Apr 2, 2009)

I would like to know from all of you out there which brand of Caulking you all prefer to use!

We are a central Florida *Benjamin Moore* Dealer and we are looking to *"up"* are inventory and get those products in *you* like!!!!

We currently only carry the *Benjamin Moore* Caulking and we are having some issues with it, with a few contractors that is! 

Tell me what you like for _interior_ as well as _exterior_!!!

*I greatly appreciate your input!* :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Huh... I wonder how many FL painters on this board are in your area.... 

I could tell you what I like, but it won't do ya any good.... :whistling2:


----------



## FL.BM.DEALER (Apr 2, 2009)

Any input would be great!

We know what we like and are used to using! But every-one professional has their own opinion of what they see as the "best"! This is what I am trying to figure out! We know we can't please everyone, but we can do our damnest to try!!! :yes:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

First choice is PPG/Porter's TopGun 200. 
Second choice is the Moorlastic line.

I do only interior work.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ICI's Elastomeric 55yr
I also like to use PPG's top gun 250 quick dry caulk.
I have actually been using PPG's top gun 300 a bit lately also.


----------



## ledgestonepainting (Mar 18, 2009)

Personally it doesn't matter what caulk you use where as long as your using this:


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm pretty ok w/ Big Stretch for both int + ext., although I wish it were cheaper. Everyone in this area loves Magnum by Duron- but that doesn't help you too much . Magnum always perfoms well regardless of temperature or how long the tube has been opened.

I've only tried BM's caulking once and was not happy with it. This was a long time ago though. I tried a few tubes and the caulking wouldn't stop creepin' on me despite which gun I was using. That damn creepin' caulk


----------



## EricTheHandyman (Jan 29, 2008)

Big Stretch or Dap 230 exterior 

Dap Alex Plus interior


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

INT - 40 yr Poly seam seal (30 minute paintable)
EXT - 40 yr Poly seam seal for small stuff Vulkem 116 for larger stuff

btw - I have never had good luck with BM caulk.. its red devil junk


----------



## Marion (Mar 30, 2009)

Top Gun 250


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have been using Red Devil Paint Master lately, the urethane lifetime stuff inside. I used to use White Lightening Pro-Duty, but they stopped making it, so I needed to find a new product.


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

Dap Axel 30 year,Pheoseal is super durable but too sticky and slow to apply.


----------



## summertime14 (May 4, 2009)

Top Gun 200 for general caulking
Top Gun 250 when you need it to dry quick
Syroflex Duo-Sil for exteriors, crown molding, expansion joints, or caulking to brick, and any time you just need a top of the line caulk.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

SW anything for everywhere, unless I need some pure awesome in a tube then I go with the Duo~Sil.
That there is some amazingly expensive yet well spent money right there.


----------



## roccofella (Mar 1, 2009)

tog gun 200 is my fav as well
:yes:


----------



## jonnythecutter (Mar 10, 2009)

dap alex plus interior/exterior for everything (exept bathtubs)


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I'm sure I read that RCP prefer's ewing's caulk to any other she's tried.


----------



## deluxe (Nov 30, 2008)

i am really happy with Allpro 40 easygun for interior


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> I'm sure I read that RCP prefer's ewing's caulk to any other she's tried.


:laughing:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> I'm sure I read that RCP prefer's ewing's caulk to any other she's tried.


No, that was a going rate thread, I have no preference on caulk, as long as you can fill the crack and use a wet finger, it's all the same!


----------



## Loona (Jul 16, 2021)

i recommend top gun 200, its the one that works best for me
stay away from top gun 300, its absolute ****, it doesnt come out the tube half the time, and it doesnt stick to trim properly


----------

